# Best place for trade insurance for import modidied cars??



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

For all the traders, which is the bst place for these cars? my renewal quote is taking the biscuit!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to use Tesco for all my import cars. I even dabbled in importing myself and sold a few but I didn't make enough profit for the effort. That was over ten years ago.

I now use Admiral for my insurance. 32years old, £550ish per year for my 1995 r33 gtr. Im pleased with that. I do have 2 address though and one of them is in Skye.

Sorry Euro, I didn't read you're post correctly. "traders insurance"


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

NFU did a very decent trade price for me mate....


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

all sorted now lads, me and my father fully comp, trade and sdp, any car including import and modified £2100.


----------

